# [OT] Was gehört zu einem 'guten' Gentoosystem? ;)

## henrynick

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gleich gesteinigt, weil ich der 2.395.456 igste bin, der diese Frage stellt, aber ich habe jetzt endlich (wie sich manche sicher beim lesen meines Namens leidvoll erinnern werden   :Wink:  ) ein laufendes Gentoo auf meinem System und bin noch auf der Suche nach Programmen, die man unbedingt haben muß.

Im Moment habe ich Opera, OpenOffice, sylpheed, mc und xmms mit emerge ins System eingebunden - ich bastle noch an meiner xorg.conf, damit alles unter FLuxbox 'schick'aussieht - und überlege, was ich noch so brauche.

Das System nutze ich hauptsächlich für Korrespondenz, Abrufen von Mails und Informationen aus dem Internet (per Modem und über LAN), Onlinebanking (eventuell per Moneyplex(?)), in der Firma möchte ich es zum Netzwerktesten und -prüfen einsetzen und damit im Netzwerk drucken und auf Daten zugreifen (samba (?)). Und natürlich will ich auch das eine oder andere Spiel damit spielen (ich liebe Siedler und SimCity), mir mal eine DVD ansehen und Musik hören. Und nicht zu vergessen - ich habe vorher darauf unter Windows mit phase5 die Homepage der Firma verwaltet - also Änderungen erstellt und dann auf den Webserver überspielt. Da dachte ich so an bluefish - das sah ziemlich gut aus. Und wenn es par Tipps gibt für kleine tools, die das Leben mit Gentoo leichter, sorry, noch leichter machen, bin ich dankbar - irgendwas für die Modemanbindung und Provider einrichten und, und ...

Wenn es zu diesem Thread ausser dem hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116590 noch andere gibt, dann bitte ich um einen entsprechenden Hinweis und wir können den Thread hier zu machen.

Nochmals Danke an alle, die mit Tips und Geduld mein System zum laufen gebracht haben.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja das wichtigste ist wohl der mensch mit dem root passwort. Wenn der genaue vorstellungen hat was sein system können soll, und bereit ist auch mal doku zu lesen dann sind die wichtigsten vorraussetzungen erfüllt  :Smile: . 

software die imho gut ist

samba:

  net-misc/LinNeighborhood

  net-fs/samba

dvd angucken:

  media-video/mplayer

musik:

  media-sound/xmms

spielen:

  app-emulation/wine | app-emulation/winex | app-emulation/cedega

  games-fps/enemy-territory (mit modem vielleicht weniger spassig)

----------

## Gekko

Hi,

fuer Netzwerktesten wuerd ich dir nmap und ethereal ans Herz legen.

Spielethread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230428

Damit man weis warum man nie Geld hat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25119

Welcher Editor fuer Webentwicklung ideal ist ist wie eigentlich bei allen Themen diesbezueglich von den persoenlichen Vorlieben abhaengig, ich z.B. verwende am liebsten vim, andere wuerden sich erschiessen wenn sie mit vim arbeiten muessten.

Ich guck meine DVD's mit totem und bin zufrieden -> auch Geschmackssache.

Guck Dir auch mal die Seite an:

http://www.linuxsoftboard.de/

Ich habe fertig, LG Gekko

----------

## Romses

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] Was gehört zu einem 'guten' Gentoosystem?
> 
> 

 

Ganz einfach:

Zu einem guten System gehört:

Alles, was du brauchst,

Nichts, was du nicht brauchst...

Alles ander ist eine Testungebung, oder ein Spielplatz

gruß Romses

----------

## sirro

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] Was gehört zu einem 'guten' Gentoosystem?

 

portage *scnr*

----------

## appro

 *Quote:*   

> .. damit alles unter FLuxbox 'schick'aussieht ..

 

Na zu fluxbox gehören sicher gkrellm und wmcliphist :). Beides natürlich im slit.

----------

## Gekko

 *appro wrote:*   

> Beides natürlich im slit.

 

das klingt so verwerflich   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jew.de

Tach,

mal gucken, was bei mir hauptsächlich läuft:

Netzwerk:

* iptables (NAT und Portfilter)

* proftpd (ftp Server)

* ntpd (Time Sync)

* sshd (irgendwie muss ich ja auf die Kiste kommen)

* mldonkey (ein bisschen Spaß muss sein)

* apache2 (damit auch andere was sehen...)

* courier-imapd (...und sie mir davon schreiben können...)

* fetchmail (...und das auch bei mir landet)

* tcpdump (der Name sagt alles, oder?)

* dhcpd (für das Heimnetz)

* rp-pppoe (um die DSL Leitung zum glühen zu bringen)

* nmap (kann ab und zu nützlich sein  :Wink:  )

täglicher Gebrauch:

* cdrecord (BACKUP)

* mc (DER Standart schlechthin)

* dos2unix (konvertier vom dos ins unix Format)

* vi (mein gliebter Editor)

* mutt (um Mails zu lesen, wenn kein IMAP Client zur Hand ist)

* leafnode (News können sooo spanned sein)

Web:

* w3c (Zum Testen von Webseiten)

* Squirrelmail (Wenn ich einen Internetzugang finde)

* phpmyadmin (Zur Administration meiner Datenbanken)

Ich denke man merkt, dass ist mein Router/Webserver/Fileserver  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde dir zu openoffice-ximian raten

evolution für Emails

Webentwicklung gefällt mir quanta ganz gut. 

Spiele: UT2004

Und natürlich ganz wichtig: viel bash und vi training!!!

----------

## Larry0815

Ich würde als Internetbrowser firefox bevorzugen....aber ist Geschmackssache   :Wink: 

Mfg Larry

----------

## henrynick

Hey - das sieht doch ziemlich gut aus. Wenn das so weiter geht, reicht die Platte wieder nicht   :Wink: 

Danke für die Tips - ein paar davon werd ich heute noch umsetzen. 

Aber ein Frage habe ich doch noch - was ist der Unterschied zwischen OpenOffice und openoffice-ximian?

----------

## øxygen

Als ich benutzte hauptsächlich KDE und was dazu gehört:

KMail+ kgpg

Konqueror

KWiFi, kbluetooth

kvpnc

Kopete

JuK

k3b

quanta+

Kate

ansonsten noch:

OpenOffice-Ximian

Evolution

Eclipse

GIMP

LyX

Xmupad

Ethereal

Auf der Konsole:

tcsh, zsh

vi

find, xargs

ncftp

most, more, less

tail, head

w3m 

iftop, kismet, olsr

sendfile

... ist mein Notebook. Auf meinem Server läuft Debian, auf meinem Router openwrt.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Was gehört zu einem 'guten' Gentoosystem?

 

das bier für danach (nach der installation natürlich) und eine gute dvd, welche man sich via xine (&kaffeine o.ä.) zu gemüte führen kann.

----------

## Anarcho

Die DVD braucht man (vermutlich mehrere) während der Installation....

Openoffice-ximian basiert auf openoffce (ich empfehle die 1.3.5, die basiert auf openoffice-1.1.2, aber ~x86) und hat zusätzliche patches. 

Bei mir hat dann endlich das drucken funktioniert, die Icons sind besser und der pdf-export ging dann besser.

Das sind meine persönlichen eindrücke.

----------

## Jtb

KTeaTime ist wichtig  :Smile: 

Ansonsten xpenguins sowie Atlantik als Games/Stuff..

Und sehr wichtig: ntp-client (Zeitabgleich ohne Daemon).

----------

## psyqil

 *Jtb wrote:*   

> Und sehr wichtig: ntp-client (Zeitabgleich ohne Daemon).

 Oder rdate  :Razz: 

Dann der ganze Kleinkram, der erst auffällt, wenn er noch nicht installiert ist:

```
 x11-misc/numlockx

 sys-apps/most

 net-www/mplayerplug-in

 x11-themes/gtk-chtheme

 app-portage/mirrorselect

 sys-apps/pciutils

 net-analyzer/netio

 app-arch/unrar

 media-gfx/fbi

 sys-apps/eject

 x11-misc/xbindkeys

 app-cdr/bchunk

 app-admin/logrotate

 app-cdr/bin2iso

 x11-terms/aterm

 media-sound/mp3gain

 media-sound/mpg321

 app-portage/splat

 media-gfx/scrot

 sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

 net-www/links

 app-arch/unace

 net-news/slrn

 net-ftp/ncftp

 games-misc/sex

 app-arch/dar

 app-portage/gentoolkit-dev

 app-misc/pal

 app-portage/genlop

 app-cdr/nrg2iso

 games-misc/wtf

 app-editors/vim

 x11-misc/xdiskusage

 dev-python/psyco

 x11-misc/xkeycaps

 app-text/antiword

 x11-misc/imwheel

 x11-libs/xosd

 net-www/elinks

 sys-fs/dosfstools

 app-text/pinfo

 app-misc/rpc

 sys-fs/xfsprogs

 sys-apps/at

 app-arch/unp

 app-admin/superadduser

 dev-util/strace

 app-portage/ufed

 net-fs/shfs

 net-dns/noip-updater

 sys-apps/attr

 net-analyzer/netcat

 net-www/httrack

 sys-apps/lsof

 app-portage/esearch

 mail-client/mailx

 app-admin/ide-smart

 net-analyzer/traceroute

 www-proxy/privoxy

 app-arch/rar

 media-gfx/feh

 net-misc/rdate

 net-analyzer/iftop

 app-misc/beep

 app-portage/gentoolkit

 app-misc/screen
```

----------

## boris64

nachtrag:

eines dieser kleinen applets, ohne die man nicht leben kann:

 :Arrow:  karmack

----------

## Deever

Ich verzichte grundsätzlich auf Software, die nur auf $SYSTEM läuft. Mit UNIX, Qt, slang/ncurses und weiteren gibt es eine Fülle an Möglichkeiten, so zu programmieren, das $SOFTWARE überall läuft/funktioniert.

Meine Software:

zsh, most, vim, screen, mutt, irssi, centericq und natürlich KDE.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Und natürlich ganz wichtig: viel bash und vi training!!!

 

s/bash/zsh/   *SCNR*

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Quote:*   

> KTeaTime ist wichtig Smile 

 

auf jeden fall, wie soll man sonst wissen wan die tiefkühlpizza feritg ist.

----------

## chalimar

1. Windowmanager:

Kein sperriges KDE, Gnome oder dergleichen. Einfach mal was schön leichtes.... *box - bei mir ist es Fluxbox.

2. Internet

- Browser: Firefox

- Mail: Thunderbird

- Instant Messaging: gaim

- IRC: irssi

- P2P: mldonkey + sancho

3. Multimedia:

- Bildbearbeitung: Gimp

- Musik: XMMS

- Video: Mplayer

- Bilder betrachten: GQView

- Brennen: Entweder über die Commandline oder XCDRoast

4. VT

Natürlich Aterm!

5. Filemanager:

ROX!

Office:

OpenOffice.org

Monitoring:

Torsmo

Und dann gibt's noch Haufenweise Kleinkram, den ich hier nicht erwähnen werde  :Wink: 

----------

